

Ask HN: Is there a way to report users who're spamming HN with links? - desigooner

I clicked on the New Posts section a minute ago and half the page was filled with links advertising web development/drupal/iOS app services by a certain user .. is there a way to report users?<p>Also, does HN prohibit someone from posting too many items in a very short span of time? these posts seemed to have been posted in quick succession.
======
davidw
Flag them.

